# anyone have pics of duboisi young (like just spit)



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

anyone have pics of duboisi young (like just spit)


----------



## buba (Mar 29, 2004)

Check this


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

24 Days from spawn


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

mcorbeil,

I do not think that is a fry picture of Duboisi.

All my little guys always have spots.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

mcorbeil said:


> 24 Days from spawn


If they are dubs they should be spotted by now. :-?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

if you watch the video that was posted the fish that mcorbeil posted look exactly like the ones the guy stripped in the video. And that was for sure a duboisi that was stripped in that video.

They are striped not spotted in the video as well in Mcorbeil's picture.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

The dub fry my friend gets from his kingoma are striped at first for 2-3 weeks and then get thier spots. I'm just saying I'm thinking they should be spotted by now or soon. :wink: Oh you meant 24 days from when you fish did the "Honky Tonk" not after being spit. They will be spotted soon enough.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes the photo was taken 24 days after the fish had spawned. And they are definitely Tropheus duboisi "Maswa". :lol: The black stripes grow wider and eventually they look like they're covered in polka-dots. Most people prefer the juvenile forms to the black velvet adult coloration and are disappointed when they lose the "spots". IMO they look equally cool!

MMD i'm just curious why you asked?


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

i found some fry in my tank but they are def from the afra's that are in the same tank


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I have never stripped or tumbled guys before, but I can say that the Karilani Island fry when is comes out even the smallest spit babies have some white spotches.

It looks like that guy on the gravel bed does have some spots on his head.

Regardless, nice little fishes. Congratulations on the fry :thumb:


----------

